# my new altima se-r



## seer (Dec 4, 2004)

I love my new altima. I got it on nov 8th. the day I picked it up a 2 thousand something mustang gt caught my wrath at a red light. it was great, but of course I want more speed. All I did so far was the nismo cold air intake(ebay new $220) I want to look intothe safc but dont know much about it. any tips? :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new purchase. We all like to see pictures here so that would be my first tip to give you. Then, give us a little more info (such as whether you want to do interior, exterior, engine, suspension/wheels, etc.)and we'll be more than happy to help you along. :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

irontom said:


> Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new purchase. We all like to see pictures here so that would be my first tip to give you. Then, give us a little more info (such as whether you want to do interior, exterior, engine, suspension/wheels, etc.)and we'll be more than happy to help you along. :cheers:


trust me you dont want to change the wheels on that thing! mmmmm hmmmm can sexy even describe it? no...........no it cant. i have seenone at my dealer :jawdrop: the styling is everything i love! i love black head lamps......it has them. i love black tail lamps..........IT HAS THEM! i loooooooooove gun metal wheels IT------HAS------THEM! jesus you are one very very lucky man. i would give any thing to have one lol. i would take it over a 350z because your wife cant tell you its not practical..........its got 4 doors and a min sized sedan. yet it still has all the go :thumbup: I WANT PICS. and what color did you get it in?


----------



## Vspec04 (Jun 26, 2004)

sweet car dude!, congrats! im droolin :crazy:


----------



## deus ex machina (Jan 18, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> trust me you dont want to change the wheels on that thing!


No Nismo 18" Silver Alloy?

I was considering that or Enkei Anthracite 18"ZR2s

btw- car is Black Alti SE-R... hmm...


----------

